# Hey Tommy, I passed the wall :)



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Followed your advice, got a fusion.

Built it based on Clydes "Suburban" cut.

Took his spacings, made some adjustments...

On a pure fishing set up, I recently got 623' set up as: Slosh-20SHV, TRI+ 20, for running line, 50lb BBG shocker, 8oz pyramid

I am looking for a 9-10' (Weight is at a premium on this one) 1-3oz rod. The reel is to be a stradic 5000 (or equivalent). Please remember, that untangible "Fishable" has to be a part of this rod. I plan on using for 1 1/2 - 3oz stingsilvers, gibbs etc...

I casted the WRI version (Wormy's) and am wondering if the action is just a little slow for my preference. Do you know what WRI considers the action on the 1032??(Or maybe it's 1023) What are your thoughts on that rods action?

I would like more of a fast, or extra fast action.

Thank you for your tips last winter. The selection of the fusion couldn't be better. To quote many on the beach last month, that rod just flat fits me. It takes no thought or effort to be in the top 10 (or 3 ) at the point.....ended up 5 citations, 8 big drum in my short visit !!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Custer said:


> I am looking for a 9-10' (Weight is at a premium on this one) 1-3oz rod. The reel is to be a stradic 5000 (or equivalent). Please remember, that untangible "Fishable" has to be a part of this rod. I plan on using for 1 1/2 - 3oz stingsilvers, gibbs etc...
> 
> I casted the WRI version (Wormy's) and am wondering if the action is just a little slow for my preference. Do you know what WRI considers the action on the 1032??(Or maybe it's 1023) What are your thoughts on that rods action?



Im not Tommy.... but...heres what I have observed. Not sure but the 1033 the bro in law got at the striper tourny will flat SLING 3oz. Seems to have a quick snap at the end of the cast rather than parabolic bend.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dude,

You didn't just pass the wall.....

You annihilated it    

That is one hellofa cast with ANY gear, much less a drum fishing set-up. 

My hat is off to the Custer.... :fishing: 

I'm not familiar with T Wheelers smaller stuff so I can't make a recomendation on a Wheeler blank in the 1-3 oz range.

I will say that you should put your hands on the AFAW 11' Estuary. It seems to fit all the criteria with the exception of the extra foot. It is very lightweight, has a fast action, and will smoke a stingsilver. If there is any way possible you should try it before you buy. Wish we could get together so you could throw my demo.

Back to the cast...

A measured 623' cast using an 8 oz pyramid with a fishing set-up doesn't just put you in the top 10 (or 3) at the point, it puts you in a very elite group, probably in the top 1 percentile of all fishermen that have EVER fished Cape Point. 

Congratulations, I know how much work it takes.

:beer: 

Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hey Custer...I got the Wheeler 1033 (won at the FM Striper Tourney), built by Clyde....matched with a Sports Rocket 5500 and 10lbs test.....you will be super happy.

Will cast 2oz..and 4oz....but will down right smack a 3oz sinker!
Just like Treed sez....has that SNAP at the end of the cast!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I built a RS1145F not too long ago and it's been great. I have a Stradic 4000 on it and it'll bomb a Stingsilver out there. 3 oz is probably a tad heavy for that blank though. If you're planning on doing the Fuji New Concept guide placement, the upsweep of the 4000 is a bit steep and the intersect point is right at the ferrule which makes guide placement a bit tricky. Great rod though. Nice and light but with a bit of ass to it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jesus....

you are a beast...623' with a fusion and 8oz...holy christ...



that'll do insane on the point..



Jesse


----------

